# [SOLVED][LAPTOP] 3 urzadzenia nie dzialaja

## Belliash

Witam,

Ledwo uporalem sie z nvidia a tu dostrzeglem ze 2 urzadzenia mi nie dzialaja...

1) czytnik kart pamieci

2) kamera internetowa

3) ciezko powiedziec by nie dzialalo, ale sa drobne problemy z "dzwiekiem"

Wydaje mi sie ze wszystkie sterowniki do czytnika i kamery sa. Jezeli chodzi o czytnik to  patrzac w lsmod innej dystrybucji zauwazylem ze jest zaladowany memstick oraz jmb38x_ms. Oba te sterowniki sa zaladowane, a mimo to jak wloze karte do czytnika, to nie zapala sie na nim dioda, nie czyta karty i system jej automatycznie nie widzi... Przy sterowniku jmb38x_ms pisalo 'EXPERIMENTAL', ale skoro w 2.6.28 dzialalo to w 2.6.30 tez raczej powinno  :Wink: 

Jezeli zas chodzi o kamerke to nie wiedzialem zbytnio jakich sterownikow uzyc, gdyz  livecd w ogole nie mialo sterownikow do takich urzadzen  :Razz:  Skompilowalem wszystko co bylo, sterowniki sie laduja, jest urzadzenie /dev/video0 Niestety proba odtworzenia obrazu w mplayerze konczy sie fiaskiem...

Ostatni problem dotyczy dzwieku. Dzwiek jest. Gra czysto. Wiec o co chodzi? Jak wylaczam kompa jest ok, ale jak go resetuje to w momencie juz samego restartu cos trzeszczy w glosnikach. Bylo tak na kazdym livecd, ale nie ma tego na zadnym windowsie  :Razz:  Juz stracilem nadzieje ze cos sie da z tym zrobic, ale moze Wasze tegie glowy cos wymysla  :Wink:  Kolejny problem z dzwiekiem, a moze juz nie zupelnie jest taki, iz w laptopie posiadam konsole dotykowa a pomoca ktorej moge np wlaczyc wyciszenie. W kmixie sobie zbindowalem klawisze i fajnie, wciskam przycisk i mam nagle 0% glosnosci... Pytanie dlaczego ten guzik nie podswietla sie w momencie wyciszenia na czerwono, a przy ponownym nacisnieciu ponownie na bialo, tak jak ma to miejsce pod windowsem?  :Neutral:  Znacznie ulatwia takie cos prace, wystarczy zerknac (nawet nie trzeba bo odmienny kolor rzuca sie w oczy i katem oka mozna dostrzec) i juz wiemy czy mamy wyciszony dzwiek czy nie.

To tyle wstepu... Teraz konkrety:

kernel .config: http://wklej.org/id/128461/

dmesg: http://wklej.org/id/128462/

lspci: http://wklej.org/id/128463/

lsusb: http://wklej.org/id/128464/

dokladniejszy lsusb: http://wklej.org/id/128465/

lsmod: http://wklej.org/id/128466/

A przy probie odtworzenia w mplayerze zawartosci kamery poleceniem: mplayer -cache 128 -tv driver=v4l:width=640:height=480:outfmt=i420:device=/dev/video0 -vc rawi420 -vo xv tv://

```
MPlayer SVN-r29330-4.3.3 (C) 2000-2009 MPlayer Team                                                                              

Playing tv://.

Cache fill:  0.00% (0 bytes)

TV file format detected.

Selected driver: v4l

 name: Video 4 Linux input

 author: Alex Beregszaszi

 comment: under development

=================================================================

 WARNING: YOU ARE USING V4L DEMUXER WITH V4L2 DRIVERS!!!

 As the V4L1 compatibility layer is broken, this may not work.

 If you encounter any problems, use driver=v4l2 instead.

 Bugreports on driver=v4l with v4l2 drivers will be ignored.

=================================================================

Selected device: HP Webcam

 Capabilites: capture

 Device type: 1

 Supported sizes: 48x32 => 640x480

 Inputs: 1

ioctl get channel failed: Invalid argument

ioctl set chan failed: Invalid argument

ioctl set chan failed: Invalid argument

Error: Cannot set norm!

Selected input hasn't got a tuner!

ioctl set picture failed: Invalid argument

The 'outfmt' of 'Planar I420' is likely not supported by your card

Munmap failed: Invalid argument

Exiting... (End of file)
```

Natomiast poleceniem: mplayer tv:// -tv driver=v4l:width=352:height=288:outfmt=rgb24:device=/dev/video0

```
MPlayer SVN-r29330-4.3.3 (C) 2000-2009 MPlayer Team                                                 

Playing tv://.

TV file format detected.

Selected driver: v4l

 name: Video 4 Linux input

 author: Alex Beregszaszi

 comment: under development

=================================================================

 WARNING: YOU ARE USING V4L DEMUXER WITH V4L2 DRIVERS!!!

 As the V4L1 compatibility layer is broken, this may not work.

 If you encounter any problems, use driver=v4l2 instead.

 Bugreports on driver=v4l with v4l2 drivers will be ignored.

=================================================================

Selected device: HP Webcam

 Capabilites: capture

 Device type: 1

 Supported sizes: 48x32 => 640x480

 Inputs: 1

ioctl get channel failed: Invalid argument

ioctl set chan failed: Invalid argument

ioctl set chan failed: Invalid argument

Error: Cannot set norm!

Selected input hasn't got a tuner!

ioctl set picture failed: Invalid argument

The 'outfmt' of 'BGR 24-bit' is likely not supported by your card

Munmap failed: Invalid argument

Exiting... (End of file)
```

Z gory dziekuje za pomoc!

P.S. Czy ktos potrafi wyjasnic skad sie biara te informacje odnosnie atkbd.c i jak sie tego pozbyc? Jak by nie bylo troche tego jest....

----------

## dziadu

Belliash,

jako weteran powinieneś wiedzieć że powinny na to być trzy osobne wątki, no i temat też bardziej ścisły. Dajesz taki zły przykład a potem jest wysyp takich właśnie kwiatków na forum - postów bez składu i ładu.  :Razz: 

Co do karty pamięci. Spróbuj załadować jako moduł również ten symbol: MSPRO_BLOCK. W tej chwili nie masz go nawet skompilowanego.

Kamerka... może ta uwaga jest treściwa:

```
 WARNING: YOU ARE USING V4L DEMUXER WITH V4L2 DRIVERS!!! 

 As the V4L1 compatibility layer is broken, this may not work. 

 If you encounter any problems, use driver=v4l2 instead. 

 Bugreports on driver=v4l with v4l2 drivers will be ignored.
```

Spróbuj wywołać mplayera z opcją 

```
driver=v4l2
```

. W ogóle to polecam użyć Skype do testów. Świetnie wykrywa kamerę. Jeśli w Skype będzie działać to znaczy że jest poprawnie wykrywana a tylko są problemy z jej wykorzystaniem.

A co do dźwięku to nie mam pojęcia. W Windows jest chyba realizowane coś na wzór mute-on-exit. Może trzeba by podobne coś ustawić w Linuksie. Jeśli chodzi o podświetlanie klawiszy to nie mam pojęcia. U mnie w dellu też nie działa ale nigdy nie zauważyłem by brakowało mi tego. Nawet nie wiem czy w Windowsie przycisk mute jest podświetlony gdy aktywny.

----------

## Belliash

dziadu, tylko ze to sa takie 3 male pierdolki  :Wink:  uwazam ze szkoda zasmiecac forum na to aby je rozdzielac... z dzwiekiem pewnie i tak nic sie nie da zrobic... (chociaz moze?). na kamerze mi tak bardzo nie zalezy, ale fajnie jakby dzialala  :Wink:  Brakuje mi czytnika kart ktory jest mi poprostu potrzebny...

```
No such driver: v4l2
```

tyle odnosnie kamerki  :Wink: 

Pozniej bede edytowal w sprawie czytnika jak sprawdze  :Wink:  Mozliwe ze faktycznie przeoczylem... Czasem tak w zyciu bywa.. czlowiek na cos patrzy i nie widzi  :Razz: 

----------

## dziadu

Ja mam mplayera skompilowanego tak: 

```
USE="-v4l v4l2" emerge mplayer -pv
```

 Może spróbuj wkompilować najpierw drajwera, co?   :Wink: 

No, chyba że go już masz... wtedy   :Shocked: 

Tak jak podałeś, uruchamiam mplayera z driverem v4l2 zamiast v4l i działa: 

```
mplayer tv:// -tv driver=v4l2:width=352:height=288:outfmt=rgb24:device=/dev/video0
```

----------

## Belliash

 *dziadu wrote:*   

> Ja mam mplayera skompilowanego tak: 
> 
> ```
> USE="-v4l v4l2" emerge mplayer -pv
> ```
> ...

 

kurde  :Sad:  faktycznie jest taka USE... sic!  :Embarassed: 

Nie wiem co sie ze mna ostatnio dzieje   :Rolling Eyes:   :Sad: 

----------

## Kurt Steiner

 *Belliash wrote:*   

> tylko ze to sa takie 3 male pierdolki  uwazam ze szkoda zasmiecac forum na to aby je rozdzielac...

 Następnym razem nie wahaj się tylko rozdzielaj.  :Wink: 

----------

## Belliash

 *Kurt Steiner wrote:*   

>  *Belliash wrote:*   tylko ze to sa takie 3 male pierdolki  uwazam ze szkoda zasmiecac forum na to aby je rozdzielac... Następnym razem nie wahaj się tylko rozdzielaj. 

 

Spoko  :Wink: 

MPlayer + kamerka dzialaja wspolnie az milo  :Wink: 

Czytnik kart sprawdze pozniej (przebudowalo mi cale jajo, trzeba zresetowac a sciagam tego sabayona do testow nvidii - temat nizej  :Razz: )

Tak wiec poki co semi-solved tak to nazwijmy  :Wink: 

Pozniej dam znac co do czytnika a poki co czekam na jakies propozycje co zrobic by przy restarcie nie trzeszczalo (glowniki, lub sluchawki gdy te sa podlaczone)  :Wink: 

I wielkie podziekowania dla dziadu za pomoc i cierpliwosc  :Wink: 

----------

## dziadu

U mnie nic nie trzeszczy, może przyjrzyj się plikowi:

```
# cat /etc/conf.d/alsasound

ENABLE_OSS_EMUL="yes"

RESTORE_ON_START="yes"

SAVE_ON_STOP="yes"

LOAD_ON_START="yes"

# Deprecated options:

# Upstream feels, and we wholehartedly agree, that this was a silly idea

UNLOAD_ON_STOP="no"

KILLPROC_ON_STOP="no"
```

Porównaj z moimi, może coś to da. Może zabawa z opcją UNLOAD_ON_STOP coś pomoże.

----------

## Belliash

wlasnie juz na to patrzylem... wlaczenie tej opcji powoduje tylko pojawienie sie ostrzezenia ze uzywam opcji ktora jest deprecated... i raczej nie robi tego co powinna...

EDIT: karta pamieci nadal nie dziala.. po wlozeniu jej do czytnika w dmesgu nie ma nic nowego...

nowy konfig kernela: http://wklej.org/id/128666/

----------

## dylon

atkbd... jak sama nazwa wskazuje chodzi o klawiature.

Skoro to sypie bledami + problem z czytnikiem kart = skopana obsluga usb (klawiature tez pewnie masz przez usb)

Wszystkie moduly do usb masz zaladowane?  hid? ehci? ohci? storage?

----------

## Belliash

 *dylon wrote:*   

> atkbd... jak sama nazwa wskazuje chodzi o klawiature.
> 
> Skoro to sypie bledami + problem z czytnikiem kart = skopana obsluga usb (klawiature tez pewnie masz przez usb)
> 
> Wszystkie moduly do usb masz zaladowane?  hid? ehci? ohci? storage?

 

nic nowego sie nie dowiedzialem....

1) masz lsmoda...

```
usbhid                 19856  0

ohci_hcd               22732  0

uhci_hcd               22128  0

usb_storage            41760  0

usb_libusual           24768  1 usb_storage

hid                    36932  1 usbhid

ehci_hcd               33404  0

usbcore               147008  11 dvb_usb_af9015,uvcvideo,dvb_usb,btusb,usbhid,ohci_hcd,uhci_hcd,usb_storage,usb_libusual,ehci_hcd
```

2) czytnik kart masz w lspci a nie w lsusb...

```
06:00.1 System peripheral: JMicron Technologies, Inc. SD/MMC Host Controller

06:00.2 SD Host controller: JMicron Technologies, Inc. Standard SD Host Controller

06:00.3 System peripheral: JMicron Technologies, Inc. MS Host Controller

06:00.4 System peripheral: JMicron Technologies, Inc. xD Host Controller
```

EDIT: jeszcze jakies pomysly, czego moze brakowac w kernelu ze nie dziala czytnik kart pamieci?  :Smile:  Dodam ze podlaczam karte SD...

----------

## dziadu

Widzę, że skompilowałeś jako moduł wsparcie dla urządzeń blokowych dla MS. Problem, że nie widzę ich załadowanych (przynajmniej w tym wycinku lsmod-a który podałeś). Spróbuj zatem najpierw 

```
modprobe mspro_block
```

 i wtedy podepnij dopiero kartę pamięci.

... no i miałem wysłać tą wiadomość gdy coś mnie tknęło...

Tu chodzi o SD... Trzeba było zasugerować to wyraźnie, bo podając, że wykrywa ładuje Ci moduł do MS zasugerowałeś to urządzenie. A więc moje poprzednie propozycję o kant d.... rozbić.

W konfigu który przytoczyłeś widzę, że te symbole są jako moduły: CONFIG_MMC_SDHCI=m i CONFIG_MMC_SDHCI_PCI=m więc też musisz je odpowiednio załadować 

```
modprobe sdhci_pci
```

 Powinien on wciągnąć od razu wymagane moduły.

Przy czym zakładam, że MMC_BLOCK masz w jądro na stałe wkompilowane (możesz dodać też bouncy buffer - ja tak przynajmniej mam). Jeśli jako moduł to też go załaduj, prawdopodobnie będzie to 

```
modprobe mmc_block
```

 ale dla pewności zobacz jakie moduły wygenerowało jądro.

----------

## Belliash

solved...

dzieki wielkie, choc nie rozumiem dlaczego nie laduje tego automatycznie... jak sie wkurze to wkompiluje na stale w kernela  :Razz: 

----------

## dziadu

```
/etc/conf.d/modules
```

----------

## Belliash

 *dziadu wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> /etc/conf.d/modules
> ```
> ...

 

a od czego jest taka opcja w kernelu?

hmm wiem juz chyba dlaczego....

```
# CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_LOAD is not set
```

----------

